# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Máy CNC bằng gỗ>!

## phunglong_ts

em xin cảm ơn Mạch việt. com, Bảo long CNC, V/C bác Luyến, Bác Sanyo, đã rất nhiệt tình bán hàng cho em ah. thanks mọi người trong diễn đàn ah

----------

anhtuan.dmpnl, bb05, biết tuốt, CBNN, hoangv2, Mạch Việt, Minh Phi Nguyen, minhtriet, motu, nhatson, sieunhim, solero, TLP, Tuanlm

----------


## bravesoldier

!bác cho cái nhật ký làm máy đi nào!

----------

phunglong_ts

----------


## phunglong_ts

Các bác thông cảm cho. Em chỉ có 1 thân một mình chiến nên quên mất ko chụp nhật kí đuợc ah. chỉ có hình hoàn thành thôi ah

----------


## bb05

bác giup e vs dc ko e mới bắt đầu lm nản quá

----------


## phunglong_ts

bác cho cái thông tin chi tiết em mới giúp bác đc ah
Căn bản là bác làm để nghiên cứu để lấy kinh nghiệm lắp máy khác hay bác làm chơi hoặc bác làm thiệt ah
tiếp theo là bác có những gì rồi, ngành nghề chính của bác là gì, bác là thợ mộc hay nghiêng về cơ khí ah
để em có thế tư vấn bác. vì cái máy gỗ đó là em làm để lấy kinh nghiệm thôi chứ tốc độ không được như ý lắm ah
cái đó em bỏ rồi, em lắp con máy sắt thép rồi ah
bác cần giúp gì cứ face https://www.facebook.com/nphunglongts?fref=ts

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

có 1 sự đam mê ko hề nhẹ ở đây. Chúc mừng bác chủ

----------

phunglong_ts

----------


## Kedoithay

Ảo quá. Bác chủ thớt chắc là làm nghề gỗ

----------

Lamhuyddls

----------

